# ENDO: Risk of CA Higher in Euthyroid Hashimoto's



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SAN DIEGO -- Patients with Hashimoto's thyroiditis who have normal levels of thyroid hormone have a significantly higher thyroid cancer risk than those who are hypothyroid, researchers said here.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------

